# Xorg no screens error



## nedry (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, I am trying to get X to work, I have compiled x11-servers/xorg-server but I keep getting the following error when I try and run X.




 

Please help
nedry


----------



## nedry (Sep 26, 2016)

here is a dump of /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
[ 71957.982]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[ 71957.982] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 71957.982] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE amd64
[ 71957.982] Current Operating System: FreeBSD test-bsd.local 11.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE #0 r306211: Thu Sep 22 21:43:30 UTC 2016     [email]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[ 71957.983] Build Date: 26 September 2016  01:54:46AM
[ 71957.983] 
[ 71957.983] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[ 71957.983]  Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 71957.983] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 71957.983] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 26 15:27:07 2016
[ 71957.983] (II) Loader magic: 0x8112f0
[ 71957.983] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 71957.983]  X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 71957.983]  X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[ 71957.983]  X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[ 71957.983]  X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[ 71957.983] (--) PCI:*(0:0:15:0) 15ad:0405:15ad:0405 rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xfe000000/8388608, I/O @ 0x00001070/16, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 71957.984] (==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
[ 71957.984] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[ 71957.984]  Section "Device"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[ 71957.984]   Driver "vmware"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "Screen"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]   Device "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "Device"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[ 71957.984]   Driver "fbdev"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "Screen"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]   Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "Device"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 71957.984]   Driver "vesa"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "Screen"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]   Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984]  Section "ServerLayout"
[ 71957.984]   Identifier "Builtin Default Layout"
[ 71957.984]   Screen "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]   Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]   Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[ 71957.984]  EndSection
[ 71957.984] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[ 71957.984] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[ 71957.984] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0" (0)
[ 71957.984] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 71957.984] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vmware Device 0"
[ 71957.984] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vmware Screen 0".
 Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 71957.984] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)
[ 71957.984] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 71957.984] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[ 71957.985] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
 Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 71957.985] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)
[ 71957.985] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[ 71957.985] (**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[ 71957.985] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
 Using a default monitor configuration.
[ 71957.985] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 71957.985] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 71957.985] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
[ 71957.985]  Entry deleted from font path.
[ 71957.985] (==) FontPath set to:
[ 71957.985] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 71957.985] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
 If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[ 71957.985] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 71957.985] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 71957.993] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 71957.993]  compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 71957.993]  ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[ 71957.993] (==) AIGLX enabled
[ 71957.993] (II) LoadModule: "vmware"
[ 71957.993] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vmware
[ 71957.993] (II) UnloadModule: "vmware"
[ 71957.993] (II) Unloading vmware
[ 71957.993] (EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (module does not exist, 0)
[ 71957.993] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[ 71957.993] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
[ 71957.993] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[ 71957.993] (II) Unloading fbdev
[ 71957.993] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
[ 71957.993] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[ 71957.994] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa
[ 71957.994] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[ 71957.994] (II) Unloading vesa
[ 71957.994] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
[ 71957.994] (EE) No drivers available.
[ 71957.994] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[ 71957.994] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[ 71957.994] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
  at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help.
[ 71957.994] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[ 71957.994] (EE)
[ 71957.994] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2016)

Perhaps you should install a driver for your videocard?


----------



## nedry (Sep 26, 2016)

I have installed the drivers, now it's just a black screen when started, with "X".
Can't find startx or xinit, I have compiled and installed twm, but don't know how to configure X to start twm by default, nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2016)

Handbook: Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## nedry (Sep 26, 2016)

*O*k, *I* now have graphics, x11/xorg compiled and installed, thought that x11-servers/xorg-server was all I needed.

nedry


----------



## nedry (Sep 26, 2016)

*M*y only problem is that although X detects the mouse, it*'*s not tracking the mouse properly. I move the mouse and the focus changes in twm to another terminal but the mouse pointer does not move. *A*ny ideas? *H*ave I missed a step, or driver? nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2016)

Please post your new Xorg.0.log so we can see what's being detected. Please post it to pastebin or something similar, and provide a link here. Use misc/pastebinit to make it easier.


----------



## nedry (Sep 27, 2016)

Ok I think it's VMware workstation, under another OS the mouse does the same, nedry


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2016)

Make sure the mouse emulation is set to PS/2, USB Tablet seems to work really weird.


----------

